# Home Offices



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We spent some time and a few bucks this weekend improving my home office. Actually we're shuffling three rooms in the house as an overall reconfiguring of our home for the new conditions.

Since March 16, 2020 my "guitar cave" has been doubling as my office and while I've made it work, the background of guitars and other instruments, while eye catching and a conversation starter, is not really the image I want to present in my work world.

So, I'm moving my guitar cave up to a nice room in the attic which until now has been our master bedroom.

Our master bedroom will move down to a currently empty bedroom on the main floor (That will be a huge relief as I currently have to climb stairs several times a night to use the outhouse). Yeah, I'm old.

That leaves my office more like an office. Still have some drywall repair and painting to do but today it feels much more like an office.

I have two work stations.

One is a stand up / sit down desk for laptop use. I love working standing up as much as possible.

The other is for when I need more surface area to study drawings or big sheets.

Still very much a work in progress, but improving.

The old desk









the stand up / sit down desk.









Corner office with a window, LOL.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice change. At first I thought that picture over your first desk was Air Supply. Interesting subject matter, but enlarging the image proved it wasn't. Might say it was a relief.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Verne said:


> Nice change. At first I thought that picture over your first desk was Air Supply. Interesting subject matter, but enlarging the image proved it wasn't. Might say it was a relief.


Not Air Supply.

More like Hair Supply, LOL.

That was a cover band I was in playing prog / radio metal stuff. I was lucky to be playing with them. In my opinion they were all excellent players.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Sooooooo,

1) Guitar cave moves up to former attic bedroom space.

2) Attic bedroom moves down to former empty bedroom.

3) What is moving into former guitar cave? There might be enough room for a dreadmill or a peleton, and a weight bench set up for home workouts. (Slight brag here, but I'm going to be just shy of 365 hours of exercise (cycling) this year. Having a nice home set up makes it easy to use.)


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Looking good! My dad has always had home offices. Even since he's retired, he still spends a lot of time in his looking at his stocks and whatever else he's keeping up on.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been using our dining room since I started working home. We haven't had the need for the bigger table so we use our kitchen dine in table. I envy some who have their own offices but then my basement is full of gear I can't move down there LOL


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I love my home office\music room. I used to use it for work but since changing jobs 2 years ago I don't work from home anymore so its just a music room with my computer in it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice. I envy you your fridge. 

I've worked from home since 1999, moving from the smallest to a medium sized then to the largest room over the years. It doubles as living space when I'm not working, but I get to stretch out while I'm working. Looks like I'll be returning to Zoom lessons for a while so my Covid protocols will be relaxed (sanitizer, screen, student chair and stand removed).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Sooooooo,
> 
> 1) Guitar cave moves up to former attic bedroom space.
> 
> ...


The former guitar cave/office is now just an office.

So, the gain is the previously unused room which will become our bedroom. I have a contractor coming in between Christmas and New Years to re-drywall that room and make some minor repairs to the office.

When I decide to start exercising again I'll either ride my bike or return to the gym. Once I'm vaccinated I'll be more confident to do that.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Mooh said:


> Very nice. I envy you your fridge.


I originally thought they were cheesy. But we got one for my son in his room at school. To make a long story short, I saved it once he was done with it. Needed a big big clean up, but now looks good in my basement TV room.

Nice renos @Milkman ! I've been working from home since March too. I expect the current target of an April 1 return will be extended. My home office is the extra bedroom. A little cramped but I can shut the door for Zoom meetings.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

We spend much of our time looking after my wife's mother , and I was offered a little corner to set up a man cave and practice spot . 
I love this little amp setup .


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> The former guitar cave/office is now just an office.
> 
> So, the gain is the previously unused room which will become our bedroom. I have a contractor coming in between Christmas and New Years to re-drywall that room and make some minor repairs to the office.
> 
> When I decide to start exercising again I'll either ride my bike or return to the gym. Once I'm vaccinated I'll be more confident to do that.


Oh yeah...... you still need an office. My brain is apparently still sleeping.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

It still has a strong music flavour to it, which I presume is ok in your line of work.
I had a zoome meeting with a guy a few months ago who had about 4 guitars on the wall behind him. It was a good ice breaker to talk about.

as it looks pretty dark, you may want to consider a ring light for meetings....it gives a more flattering look when there’s fewer shadows.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Make sure your camera is off if you have to leave.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Of that woman who was on an Zoom business meeting and thought her camera and mic was off and she took whatever device she was using to the bathroom. 

Bombs away as they say.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Oh yeah...... you still need an office. My brain is apparently still sleeping.


I try not to engage my brain unless it's really necessary.

The new guitar cave will be a cool space. It's an attic we converted to an inhabitable space many years ago. It has served as a bed room at various periods of our life here.

Right now it's a complete clutter because I just stacked all the stuff from my guitar cave until the contractor does the work downstairs.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I try not to engage my brain unless it's really necessary.
> 
> The new guitar cave will be a cool space. It's an attic we converted to an inhabitable space many years ago. It has served as a bed room at various periods of our life here.
> 
> ...


That still looks like a nice bedroom.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> It still has a strong music flavour to it, which I presume is ok in your line of work.
> I had a zoome meeting with a guy a few months ago who had about 4 guitars on the wall behind him. It was a good ice breaker to talk about.
> 
> as it looks pretty dark, you may want to consider a ring light for meetings....it gives a more flattering look when there’s fewer shadows.


It's a work in progress. Next on the agenda are drywall repairs and a repainting. I'll go with an off white thing, brighter for sure. You're seeing twenty year old paint in these shots. 

Plus, the posters will go to the guitar cave. 

I'll do a proper before and after things later, when we're done.

I may keep one or two instruments only. The Marshall fridge can stay. It's easy enough to keep that out of the camera.

Also, later today I'll receive a nice floor lamp (LED) which should further brighten the room.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

You can show some more shots of those guitars if you want. Is that a Dove behind the Line 6 amp?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> That still looks like a nice bedroom.


Yup, and I love it up there. It has a real cozy warm ambience. The shot below is what we wake up to in the mornings. 
t's just that, well I'm not as young as I once was, and I feel like I'm pushing my luck navigating those stairs as often as I need to on any given night.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> You can show some more shots of those guitars if you want. Is that a Dove behind the Line 6 amp?


LOL, nope, that's an Epi Hummingbird Pro. It's not a high end guitar by any stretch, but wow, what a nice playing and sounding instrument.

I keep that one tuned to CSNY (Suite Judy Blue Eyes) tuning.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> LOL, nope, that's an Epi Hummingbird Pro. It's not a high end guitar by any stretch, but wow, what a nice playing and sounding instrument.
> 
> I keep that one tuned to CSNY (Suite Judy Blue Eyes) tuning.


E5 tuning?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> E5 tuning?


Sorry, I'm not familiar with that term, but it's basically E, E, E, E, B, E


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Sorry, I'm not familiar with that term, but it's basically E, E, E, E, B, E


No probs.

I looked up what the tuning was for Sweet Judy Blue Eyes and it said E B E E B E (assuming that's correct), which would be an E5 tuning to me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> No probs.
> 
> I looked up what the tuning was for Sweet Judy Blue Eyes and it said E B E E B E (assuming that's correct), which would be an E5 tuning to me.


Hmmm, well, maybe I've been screwing up the tuning all this time. It works well without the additional B but I'll try moving the fifth from E to B.

Thanks


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Hmmm, well, maybe I've been screwing up the tuning all this time. It works well without the additional B but I'll try moving the fifth from E to B.
> 
> Thanks


I've never attempted playing it so take no advice from me! It's a good song though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nifty LED pole lamp to brighten things up a bit for my lousy eyes. Three brightness settings. This is the middle. About 24 watts LED overall.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Huuummmm...
It brings a tidy question to my mind :
Should I move my man cave to the main bedroom and send the wife to the basement ?
How much could it cost ??
Nope ! At second thought, a divorce is not actually worth it. :-/


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mawmow said:


> Huuummmm...
> It brings a tidy question to my mind :
> Should I move my man cave to the main bedroom and send the wife to the basement ?
> How much could it cost ??
> Nope ! At second thought, a divorce is not actually worth it. :-/


Why stop there?
#boxinghelena2021


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

That is an awesome attic hide out!
If I could make one suggestion, it would be to not leave the 60+ year old Hofner hollow body 7 inches away from an AC unit and window.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> That is an awesome attic hide out!
> If I could make one suggestion, it would be to not leave the 60+ year old Hofner hollow body 7 inches away from an AC unit and window.



LOL, although it may look like the guitars are carelessly strewn about, I assure you each was carefully placed there only yesterday. That AC goes in place in August for a few weeks.

No guitars were harmed in the filming of this renovation.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Milkman said:


> LOL, although it may look like the guitars are carelessly strewn about, I assure you each was carefully placed there only yesterday. That AC goes in place in August for a few weeks.
> 
> No guitars were harmed in the filming of this renovation.


Ok, good! Lol.
I had to say something because that is a beautiful Hofner and I don’t think you’ll be able to find one at L&M!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Ok, good! Lol.
> I had to say something because that is a beautiful Hofner and I don’t think you’ll be able to find one at L&M!


No, that guitar is difficult to replace. It's on sort of a permanent loan from another member here who happens to treat me better than I likely deserve.

It sort of replaces the very first guitar I learned to play on, which was a similar Hofner F hole arch top.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Keep all your receipts. I'm pretty sure you'll be able to write them off.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, more progress. Today I have a contractor drywalling the master bedroom and my office (to a lesser extent). That will free the log jam.

In anticipation of moving my guitar cave to what is presently our master bedroom, thereby transforming the current guitar cave / office to a pure office, we have had all my guitars and amps in our (current) bedroom. It's a mess but it was an intermediate step to creating a more professional office.

I'm hoping that explanation made sense.

So once we paint and do a little trim work we can move to the new main floor bedroom and I can stop climbing the stairs to and from the attic four or five times a night.

Plus the new guitar cave will be a really cool space.

By the time the mud is dry, sanded and ready to paint will be Monday I figure. we'll paint it ourselves. Should be all done by next weekend.

Pictures will be forthcoming.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I'm finally to the point of hanging a few pictures and concealing wires a little better.

What was once a guitar cave has been transformed into my home office until (presumably) I retire, or die.

We had damage to the ceiling from a roof leak last year so we had some drywall repair paint and all that.

I now have two work stations including one that enables me to stand or sit while working, with a couple of pneumatic cylinders to make it easy.

I added a flat screen on the wall and a web camera for Google / Zoom / Skype meetings et cetera.

Additionally I have a high def 8 camera cc security system with DVR.

My next project will be transforming what was once our master bedroom into a nice guitar cave.

But I think I'll take the weekend off. Renovating while still working full time is basically like working two jobs.

Glad to be almost done this phase.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I used to have my office window overlook the front steps/mailbox/sidewalk area, I loved that. Now I have a window that looks at a my neighbour's windowless wall 8' away :/


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> I used to have my office window overlook the front steps/mailbox/sidewalk area, I loved that. Now I have a window that looks at a my neighbour's windowless wall 8' away :/


It's sort of nice. I put peanuts on the window sill and squirrels eat them.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice....at least you kept the Marshall in the room.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Nice....at least you kept the Marshall in the room.


I’ll likely hang one mandolin.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I would put a little amp in there as well, even if it's just for decoration.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I would close the lid on your laptop and get a 24" or 27" monitor for your desk. I did that when my PC quit working awhile back and I was waiting for the one I wanted to go on sale. Worked great. Also, I'd put some beer in your Marshall fridge. 😷


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, beer would go skunky long before I ever drank it.
I guess I’m more of an Aquafina / Glucerna drinker these days.
I can swivel my chair and use the flat screen to monitor my laptop, so I’m not sure I need a bigger monitor on the desk.
I’m now working on my guitar cave.
It’s starting to take shape.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks great! CONGRATS!


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

My favorite part is the multiple chairs, so when this covid subsides I can come over, sit, play guitar, and drink that skunky beer you mentioned.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> My favorite part is the multiple chairs, so when this covid subsides I can come over, sit, play guitar, and drink that skunky beer you mentioned.


Yup, that's what I was going for, and all three chairs are great guitar chairs.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

On second look.....are those _bagpipes?????????_

And why 3 chairs? Where are you and I gonna finda another friend?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well, beer would go skunky long before I ever drank it.
> I guess I’m more of an Aquafina / Glucerna drinker these days.
> I can swivel my chair and use the flat screen to monitor my laptop, so I’m not sure I need a bigger monitor on the desk.
> I’m now working on my guitar cave.
> ...


Details on that Tele?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> Details on that Tele?


Looks like an Amandacaster.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Details on that Tele?


That’s a Nieman white ash body, Warmoth vintage spec neck, Fender Custom Shop Texas Special pickups, Wilkinson three saddle compensated bridge, Fender tuners.
And art by Amanda Lynn LaPointe.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> That’s a Nieman white ash body, Warmoth vintage spec neck, Fender Custom Shop Texas Special pickups, Wilkinson three saddle compensated bridge, Fender tuners.
> And art by Amanda Lynn LaPointe.
> 
> View attachment 347239
> View attachment 347240


Thanks, it's a cool guitar.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Would love to see a frontal pic of that 12 string - wild.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Would love to see a frontal pic of that 12 string - wild.







Like most of my guitars, it could use a new set of strings and a little TLC.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Yup, that's what I was going for, and all three chairs are great guitar chairs.
> 
> View attachment 347226
> 
> ...


My grandma had those chairs that 12 string is on, my mom has them now!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

MarkM said:


> My grandma had those chairs that 12 string is on, my mom has them now!


My Missus got these two at an estate sale. I've seen similar, but not in this condition. These were like new, probably covered in plastic for most of their life. They've been sitting unused until I noticed them a few days ago.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> My Missus got these two at an estate sale. I've seen similar, but not in this condition. These were like new, probably covered in plastic for most of their life. They've been sitting unused until I noticed them a few days ago.


There is the difference between husbands and wives. She can bring chairs into your home and you might never notice. But if you get some new guitar picks and she'll be all over you: "_just look at what I found in the washing machine!"_

Wimmin.....amirite?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> There is the difference between husbands and wives. She can bring chairs into your home and you might never notice. But if you get some new guitar picks and she'll be all over you: "_just look at what I found in the washing machine!"_
> 
> Wimmin.....amirite?


The trick is to have so many guitars that one more is not really noticed.

Shit, while I was setting up the new guitar cave I was finding guitars and even amps I had forgotten I had.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Shit, while I was setting up the new guitar cave I was finding guitars and even amps I had forgotten I had.


That must be a wonderful feeling!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> That must be a wonderful feeling!


LOL, like the joys of dementia. You meet new people every day, even when you already met them.

Nothing to joke about I guess, but yes, I've found guitars that had sat in cases for months or even years that I had completely forgotten about.

That's more a statement about my memory than about any vast hoard of guitars, LOL.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> LOL, like the joys of dementia. You meet new people every day, even when you already met them.
> 
> Nothing to joke about I guess, but yes, I've found guitars that had sat in cases for months or even years that I had completely forgotten about.
> 
> That's more a statement about my memory than about any vast hoard of guitars, LOL.


I don't have enough guitars to have that problem, but that does happen to me with pedals. The kicker is I'm not even a pedal guy, but I have acquired a lot of them over the years. 

I recently noticed some of the pedals I have have skyrocketed in value.


----------

